# I sh*t my drawers at Velvet.



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

No pair of men's underware is complete without a dickle in it! Buy a bottle and ship them both off. George Dickel - Home


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Given your penchant for wearing panties on your head I'm surprised you didn't don them at the takeout.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Gotta love Arkansas!


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

DoStep said:


> Gotta love Arkansas!


Well they are all family down there.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

sammyphsyco said:


> Well they are all family down there.


Truth.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

lncoop said:


> Truth.


Holy shit! I'm definately staying out of your state now, and i was born in kremmling, and grew up in mississippi!!!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

When i was a kid, we had the vancleve indians, they weren't native americans at all, but rather severely inbred white people, they were about 4.5 feet tall and had a big hump in there back. They were some times reffered to as the humps.


----------



## Jetlab67 (Feb 16, 2015)

Incoop and PBR62 are uncle-brothers.


----------



## Jetlab67 (Feb 16, 2015)

Dr. Patrice Straypillow, the linear genealogist at the University of Arkansas of Caddo Indian and French descent, has concluded that Okieboater is one of PBR62’s fathers. Straypillow, a horribly disfigured little man, contends that the coupling occurred near either the cross-border Elk or Illinois river and coincided with the peak of the white bass (known as sandies in the Indian Territories) spawn in the springtime. The Arkansas boating community has long suspected this due to PBR62 and Okieboater’s similar political ideologies. I’m going to go out on a limb here and surmise the begetting actually occurred in the river. I base this on PBR62’s propensity for swimming. Folks, I’m as shocked as you are and I’m originally from Missouri.


----------



## PBR62 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hardy har har har. My penchant for swimming has nothing to do with the "coupling environment" (is that a real thing?) but rather my association with a certain Arkansas boater who is fond of putting me on rivers with the caveat, "Its a step up".


----------

